# Trees for the coast



## 2gauge (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for trees to plant right on the coast? We right off the water in Port O'Connor with very sandy soil? Thank you!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Live Oak.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Find out what is doing well on neighbors property and plant the same. 

If it isn't already growing in the locale, it may not survive.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Live Oak.


Ain't that the truth. Or mesquite.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

stdreb27 said:


> Ain't that the truth. Or mesquite.


Live Oaks have a big root system.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> Live Oaks have a big root system.


And their leaves find ways into all sorts of places in your car. Lol.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Live Oak leaves? They are essentially an evergreen this far south. They have a small leaf shed in the spring, but most folks don't even notice.
Water that live oak frequently and it will grow fast. Plan for it to spread wide so plant it with space around it.
http://texastreeplanting.tamu.edu/Display_Onetree.aspx?tid=88


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

redexpress said:


> Live Oak leaves? They are essentially an evergreen this far south. They have a small leaf shed in the spring, but most folks don't even notice.
> Water that live oak frequently and it will grow fast. Plan for it to spread wide so plant it with space around it.
> http://texastreeplanting.tamu.edu/Display_Onetree.aspx?tid=88


You actually have a live oak?

I have 3. They're a giant mess. Leaves all year round. In the spring they drop enough polen clusters to completely coat my yard with inches of the stuff. Which I have to mow over.

They are murder on lawns. My lawn is now mainly tiny tree sprigs for 8 feet around my trees. And I literally almost burned down my pickup because leaves somehow made its way onto my exhaust manifold. And enough of them got hot enough to catch fire. Fire department and everything.

Yet some how I love em. Beautiful trees.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

How about Palm trees..There are some that can take colder weather


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

cva34 said:


> How about Palm trees..There are some that can take colder weather


I absolutely hate those trees no offense.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Check out this link and see if it helps

Ag extension office - helps you pick the right choose to plant

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/earthkind/plantselector/


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Queen palms. I also grow them from seed. I have two different varieties. One grows much quicker than the other. I call the bigger tree "Texas" queen palms. It just drives the Imported Wife from California nuts, since everything is bigger and better in Texas. She's slowing coming around... The Texas Queen grows twice as fast as the other variety.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/earthkind/plantselector/detail.php?region=zone_g&plantid=374


----------

